

Vessyl – The cup that knows what you're drinking. - willfarrell
http://www.myvessyl.com/?referral_token=BdNapxmGkjXQxHqlkBzPZg

======
zachlipton
This may be the most baffling thing I've ever seen. Why? Imagine if they put
this kind of effort into solving, I don't know, virtually any other problem in
the universe.

